# Studio opening up 2 doors down from me.  :(



## rub (Feb 28, 2012)

Came back to the studio today and saw this:









I was going to wait for sinage until I was ready for business, but I think I may have to get a move on.  I might puke.
What if people think this is me?  OMG.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't let this trouble you.  It's only the first of MANY such events that will come and go.

The folks who will use this "photographer" were never gonna be your customers anyway.

My advice:  Just worry about what YOU'RE doing, and forget about the others.  The market will take care it all.

-Pete


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow..*two doors down...they're laughing and screaming and having a party!* (MY apologies to Dolly Parton for the use of her song lyrics!)

Well, it seems like this is a very interesting sit'y-ation, huh?? It might be advantageous to your business...it would give people the opportunity to "shop" two different studios, in just minutes. Your small area of town would be "the photo district", as it were. Not all bad...not all good either...

This sounds to me like a great opportunity to start a campaign of product and brand awareness, and differentiation between "YOU" and "THEM" (those awful coat tail-ridin' bastids!!!)

Your front window had better have some GOOD-LOOKING sample photos...


----------



## ekool (Feb 28, 2012)

See if you can review your rental agreement. Some rental agreements have a clause that say the land lords can't rent to a competing business. Just something to think about.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2012)

Annoying, but I don't think anyone who would put quotation marks around "free" is much competition for you!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

You are going to blow it out of the water. If that table is any indicator? You will do BEAUTIFULLY!


----------



## Natalie (Feb 28, 2012)

I just wonder what makes the drawing "free" rather than just plain old free. Sounds a bit suspicious... I bet they sell your information to advertisers.


----------



## Tee (Feb 28, 2012)

The table set-up screams amature.  Are you going to put anything in your windows for samples?  If I walked by that table and then a few doors down saw a clean storefront with elegant samples, I'm going for class.  You win.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2012)

Reading the sign on the table, "Portraits being done from 11-20 March" makes me wonder if they're just flying into town hoping to clean up on cheap sub-Wal-mart crap and blow; if that's the case it could be very good for business as people will be calling you for the do-overs.  Same sort of thing happened here when a local over-did his Groupon sales and left a LOT of people without session time (and made a bunch of us quite happy).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry Rub, but why aren't you laughing your ass off? 

It doesn't look like they even have a computer to layout and print "decent" signage.

Look at all the duct tape and nail holes on the front sign and the nasty table.

Screams pro, doesnt it?


----------



## manaheim (Feb 28, 2012)

Crush them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 28, 2012)

That family pic siting on the right of their fold out table appears to have been taken with a *Holga lens*. (don't ask me how I know)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sorry Rub, but why aren't you laughing your ass off?
> 
> It doesn't look like they even have a computer to layout and print "decent" signage.
> 
> ...



You mean it screams "Best Buy Pro" don't you?  I missed the holes, but I'm guessing that sign has been used a LOT which makes me think that my theory of fly in, do a crap load of crappy portraits and blow one step ahead of the BBB and RCMP is probably the case.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> That family pic siting on the right of their fold out table appears to have been taken with a *Holga lens*. (don't ask me how I know)



It's that very very slight vignetting, isn't it?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> That family pic siting on the right of their fold out table appears to have been taken with a *Holga lens*. (don't ask me how I know)


Pssssssssssssst  Hey Kristal... 2Wheel's opening a studio two doors down from you!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > That family pic siting on the right of their fold out table appears to have been taken with a *Holga lens*. (don't ask me how I know)
> ...



Yes sir, "very very slight"!   =)


----------



## rub (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, I'm laughing, crying, bewildered all at the same time.  I went and talked to a few neighbours and let them know thats not me.  They all got a chuckle.

Time to get on the signage though!! Stat!!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

rub said:


> Came back to the studio today and saw this:
> 
> I was going to wait for sinage until I was ready for business, but I think I may have to get a move on.  I might puke.
> What if people think this is me?  OMG.



My dear, I don't think you have a thing to worry about.  My only advice (which I'm sure you've already thought of) is to put your best work hanging in your front window.  Judging from EVERY item of note in that picture, they definitely aren't the highest quality joint in town.  The pictures, signage, table, the quotes around the word "free"....ALL OF IT SCREAMS AMATEUR.  Or worse...Walmart.

The only people who will hire this "studio", if you can even call it that, were never going to be your customers anyway.

Chin up.  You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2012)

tirediron said:


> You mean it screams "Best Buy Pro" don't you?  I missed the holes, but I'm guessing that sign has been used a LOT which makes me think that my theory of fly in, do a crap load of crappy portraits and blow one step ahead of the BBB and RCMP is probably the case.



True.

There is this new trend, at least around here, that are dubbed "pop-up brick and mortars" where temporary small businesses set up shop in vacant retail spaces.  It's n interesting concept.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 28, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Rub, but why aren't you laughing your ass off?
> ...



Holy crap, when did tired become a site moderator?


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2012)

Today!

The best business advice I ever got:



> Mind your own business, let the other guy run his, himself



If I had some windows facing the street and haden't already, I'd be displaying some nice, big, framed, wall size prints in them.


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like one of those marketing tactics where they collect everyone's name and phone number in the "draw", then calls them to say "sorry, you didn't win, but while I have you on the phone, would you be interested in setting a a session any ways?"

It's cheesy marketing that I've seen done in the car business/at home shows before and this set up made me think of that.

I don't think you really have anything to worry about. Just believe in the quality of your work and the rest will work itself out.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Holy crap, when did tired become a site moderator?



About the same time KmH did.  LOL


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, when did tired become a site moderator?
> ...


Just goes to prove:  Good things happen to bad people!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rub... your work is awesome! Gorgeous!   This looks like no competition at all.. it will probably let people see the true difference between GOOD and BAD... and be a plus for you in the long run!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 29, 2012)

There is only one way to beat free!  You pay people when you take their pics!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 29, 2012)

Rub, neighbor dude looks legit, can you drop my info in the box for me? Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr Cut and Paste/ Mr OMG you are going to get sued is a site moderator?
When schwetty gets banned, it will be because schwetty posted a photo that is not his.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, when did tired become a site moderator?
> ...


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 29, 2012)

rub said:


> Oh, I'm laughing, crying, bewildered all at the same time. I went and talked to a few neighbours and let them know thats not me. They all got a chuckle.
> 
> Time to get on the signage though!! Stat!!



Good idea on the sign.  Here are a couple more tips for you to consider with your new business and 'competition'.

1.  Don't compete on price.  There will ALWAYS be someone either 2 doors down, 2 streets over, or across town that is 'cheaper'.  If you chase that clientele, you will both be out of money, and competing in the gutter for demanding customers that neither value your time or expertise, want both but don't want to pay for it.

I'm not advocating simply charging 'the most', but if you charge a premium (and deliver the goods) your business and bottem line will thank you.

2.  Don't bad mouth the competition.  Ever.  It simply makes you look foolish and petty.  It's one thing to make serious competitive differences known (comparing service, post production services you offer and they don't etc).  Quite another to simply badmouth them.  

3.  Pay your new neighbor a visit.  When I used to be in sales I would visit the competition quite frequently.  Just walk in and see what they are all about.  Get a feel for what they offer.  Take any literature they have out to study (that would be available to customers).  You don't have to keep it a secret either.  Introduce yourself.  Sometimes it's good that they know you are 'watching' them.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 29, 2012)

You have a pet? Like a damn cute kitty or pup? Nothing works better than awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------

